# Whats This Worth And What Is It? Old Seiko



## toymullet (Dec 11, 2009)

Trying to figure out some information about this watch my father gave me. Its a seiko and he said it was from the 50s or 60s so I did some research on it and the closest thing I could come to was a sealion but its still not the same.. there are a few differences between mines and sealions. There is no sealion on the back plate and there is no date part on the face. It does have those castle dials for the numbers and does have a similar shape and style. Any information anyone could have on this watch would be greatly appreciated. Just trying to figure out what I got..

The backplate says

SEIKO water proof base metal back stainless steel 61898

And in the middle right below where the sealion should be says

7801360

The front says seiko selfwinding diashock then in small tiny letters on the bottom it says japan 6201-8980TED or something its extremely small that's the closest I can come up with.

I scratched the crystal pretty deep and I'm all sick took it to a shop and the guy said they don't make them anymore discontinued and he couldn't fix it to use toothpaste.. I've been wearing it for a couple months now and it keeps time right perfectly.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I haven't tried toothpaste personally, but Brasso and a bit of elbow grease works wonders on acrylic crystals.

Have you tried looking it up on the Seiko production date calculator and watch database - last time I looked, the link on this site to the latter was out of date, but it's still out there if you google for it.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Right. First, assuming that you didn't take the watch in to a greengrocer's, shoot the guy in the shop. He is talking rubbish and any proper jeweller or watchmaker would know where to get either a substitute crystal or even an original replacement.

Secondly, the dating can be done quite easily using the numbers at the bottom of the dial. Try googling Seiko date calculator.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Watch movement number: 6201

Watch serial number: 7801360

Production date: Aug, 1967

for value easiest way is to wait for one to come up on ebay ,i'd say around Â£50-70 in good condition.


----------

